# Breaking News from China



## DNA2 (29 November 2006)

... threatening:


----------



## A John (29 November 2006)

*AW: Breaking News from China*



DNA2 schrieb:


> ... threatening:


... und hier die Quelle: www.feisar.de/content/index.html
Ziemlich coole Site, das. :rotfl:


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2006)

*AW: Breaking News from China*

Besser (und etwas mehr on-topic) wäre das:


----------

